# Lionel #252 crossing Gate stopped working



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

My Lionel #252 crossing gate stopped going up and down. The light works but no action.
Did it burn out?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Newtown first check all the connections any loose or touching anyware they shouldn't be? , does it move at all? What type of activator are you using? I don't have a crossing gate but will try to help.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, I finagled the wires and it started working again so I guess it was just a bad connection.
Thanks for the response, hopefully it will keep working.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

As long as you don't put too high a voltage on it, they should be pretty robust. I've seen them being activated for several hours with no damage.


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

Make sure its plugged in. that always gets me!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Gordon, sometimes the simplest things are the most overlooked! Trust me I do it all the time.


----------

